# New Default Avatars!



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello everyone, I happy to announce we are uploading new default avatars to the forum. "But Xiammes, default avatars are shit why would we care? Kill yourself". That is why I decided to make these avatars not shit, these aren't 150x150, they are not 150x200, but 175x250. That's right, the first time ever we are uploading full sized avatars(pimps doesn't count).

What brought this change you ask? I wanted to support the new Akihabara Galley and after much fighting I  managed to get my request through. Each of the avatars represent a series in the Gallery, we contracted shop keepers and other well known artiest on the community to contribute to this project, so send your rep and thanks there way.

How ever this only the beginning, we are also uploading several 150x200 avatars in the same vein for those that may not like the bigger versions. We are currently undecided on how to expand the smaller avatars further as we were focused on the bigger avatars. For the time being, the avatars will be available to everyone.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2015)

​
Credits.

Toriko - Giorno
Fairy Tail - BlackniteSwartz/Em Senpai*
My Hero Academia - Corsair
Nanatsu no Taizai - Jolyne
Dragonball - Evolution


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 13, 2015)

These look awesome!


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2015)

We are live!


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 14, 2015)

are gif title only available to mods?


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 14, 2015)

^ No, go win some contests to get whatever image you want in your usertitle (within reason).

A special thanks to everyone who made this possible, especially the creators. Get in here you fuzzy fucks. I'll hug you. In a special way.


----------



## Blirishman (Aug 14, 2015)

These looks pretty sweet



Xiammes said:


> Dragonball - Evolution


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice idea! Good stuff, props to the avy artists


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2015)

Blirishman said:


> These looks pretty sweet



I only noticed it a few days ago when I was getting everything ready.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 14, 2015)

That dbz avy is damn good, Evo


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> That dbz avy is damn good, Evo



Kinda hard to mess up a dragonball avatar, but it does look really good.


----------



## zoro (Aug 14, 2015)

Dat kid goku one is goat


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 14, 2015)

These look great, good job OP. 
Repping and shit.
Now the real question: Do forum regulars even wear default avatar ever?


----------



## Veggie (Aug 14, 2015)

Fuck yes, give me that Toriko and DBZ


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 14, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Dragonball - Evolution


How ironic...


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 14, 2015)

>no Korosensei


----------



## corsair (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Dragonball - Evolution



I lol'd.


----------



## Iskandar (Aug 14, 2015)

Great choice for the Toriko one. It's perfect.


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice job on the avatars guys 

Shame the large avys had to have the watermark, but I understand why


----------



## Toneri Otsutsuki (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, very interesting to try them out.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 15, 2015)

The avatars look really nice.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2015)

amazing amazing stuff.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 15, 2015)

Can we get better Naruto ones? Or like some other well known anime??


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2015)

>naruto


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 16, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Nanatsu no Taizai - Joylne



at least write joylane now


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2015)

Okay Joylane


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 16, 2015)

Pretty terrible tbh lads


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2015)

:^)



**


----------



## RBL (Aug 16, 2015)

we should have a default rock lee avatar


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 16, 2015)

Fake and gay


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2015)

Gimme 175x250 privileges right now


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

Eki said:


> Gimme 175x250 privileges right now



Can you not wear them without big ava?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2015)

Seems a few people are confused, anyone can wear the big avatars


----------



## NO (Aug 18, 2015)

Is there anyway to submit new default avatars and maybe if you like them you'll add them?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2015)

Ideally a SCR thread would be best.


----------

